# coding IUD follow ups



## jaldrich (Jul 13, 2007)

I understand how to code for IUD placement, but is there a global period where follow ups to check IUD status are no charge office visits?  Or may a physician bill for follow up visits to make sure the IUD is still in place correctly? 
thank you


----------



## amsmith22 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes you can bill.  You would bill a preventative care code 99401-99404 with 
V25.42--checking, reinsertion or removal of IUD.


----------

